# When I try tio expand I get "SORRY THERE IS NOT MORE PARTITIONS LEFT" Help please



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

I copy a 500 GB drive on a 640 GB but when I get asked if I want to expand I click yes, then I get "SORRY THERE IS NOT MORE PARTITIONS LEFT"
any help is really apreciated


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Please limit your threads to a single forum. Posting in multiple locations will not get you answers any faster and you're just taking up space. It's simply bad forum etiquette.


----------

